# A Grain Elevator for the D&P Railroad



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Just finished a Grain Elevator for the D&P Mountain Railroad. It is built from a kit sold by Ozark Minitures. It is part of their new Precision Products Line.







The core is built up from panels that are like foam core but the outer layers are styrene instead of paper.









Parts cut easy with a sharp exacto knife and are glued with glue supplied as part of the kit.









The core is ready for the skin to be applied.









Panels are styrene and are applied with same glue. I used blue painters tape to hold it together as the glue dries.









Ready for paint.









Red spray paint for plastics by Rust-oleum









Gray spray paint for the metal roofing.









Brush painted white on the doors. Ready for installation on the railroad. I will mount to a piece of concrete backer board and am still deciding on lettering and possible exterior lighting. Overall a fun project. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Pretty neat kit, I wonder if the scale could change by using a different scale covering material...like 1:29 for example...


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

They offer the siding with different size boards. You could figure which is correct for 1:[email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Curly, 

Nice job, 

Thanks for the in progress pictures. 

Yours looks very good.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice job. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I did the same kit. I added plywood to the lower sections to re-inforce it for our high winds, and put wood in the corners of the upper areas. I made the signs on my comptuer and printed them out on Papilio ink net vinyl, shot them with a UV coat and they have held up well. Two lights on top and one inside. I put small 'L' brackets on the bottom(screwed to the plywood inside) and pin it down good with landscape garden U shaped spikes. Worked well.
















I'll try to find some finished shots and uplaod them.


----------

